# Makita RP2301FC 3-1/4 HP Plunge Router (Variable Speed)



## smitty22

Excellent review… Objective, factual, and the comparison with the Triton is very worthwhile. I will follow this for any updates as you use the Makita more. 
thanks!


----------



## BTKS

Of all the Makita tools I have purchased over the years I've been happy with all of them. Glad to see they are continuing with quality tools.
Have you tried the Router Razer? It's an above the table and on the tool adjustment adaptor. I believe it's a 1/16 thread with a crank handle to work above the table. I have it on an older PC Plunge router and love it. It's also going on a three horse PC I picked up a year or two ago. You can do fast gross adjustments or fine tune your cut for less than $100.00. Usually around 70, maybe 80. I have not priced one for over a year.
Best of luck and it sounds like you've got a fine tool. Enjoy,
BTKS


----------



## Dustmite97

Thanks for the review, looks like a good one. I currently own a Ryobi 1.5 hp router. I am planning on stepping up to a plunge router soon and the variable speed sounds like a great feature.


----------



## lashing

An update after more use:

After using this in the table a bit I am confirming that I will probably reserve it for plunge use. I find it works fine but I must admit the Triton adjustments are simply much easier. I can swap a bit and get my height setup in the Triton within one minute - even switching collets and all above the table.

A Strange thing about the Makita is the brake seems to not work in the table. Using the router in plunge mode the unit stops very quickly. Upside down in the table the unit no longer has this feature. Weird. Another strange thing is the soft start. The Makita comes up to speed then appears to drop down a notch.

Power wise it has not stuttered. I never hog away to much in a pass but tested it with normal use and it has yet to tell me "I cant take it".

Its been awhile since I've used a sleeve for 1/4 bits. Another way the triton wins - having both 1/2 and 1/4 collets. I beleive Makita offers a 1/4" as an accessory. I do not like the idea of collet adapters. Much rather have the extra collet.

There is no dust collection on the Makita so for much plunge use I will have to get one. I wish they would just include this and price the router higher. Give me the straight guide 1/4" collet and a dust guard in the box please. Or at least make your dealers stock them if they sell the router.

I couldnt have bought this router sooner as the Triton has been making some sqealing sounds. Hopefully that will go away once I clean it out. It had a run of MDF in the table. That dust …. ugh.


----------



## lashing

Its been several months of using this router. Its out of the table. Its so much harder to adjust and change bits over the Triton that the Makita is now in plunge use only. Of course the plunge on this router is insanely smooth so thats where it belongs anyway.

The cons are - no accessories. I'd really like a dust shield with vac attachment since is now used for plunge action. Its doesn't come with one and there is zero info anywhere about one that exists. I thinks the shield for other Makitas should fit but nowhere is the model listed even on the Makita website. No one sells their accessories anyway. Frustrating. Its a huge mess using this. The Triton came with the dust shield and it works well. Come on Makita. I don't care if it costs more just put it out!

So not much more to say thats new except its a quality unit 217 days after my last update.


----------



## lashing

Another update. Still no dust collection solution found. Everyone who sells the Makita does not sell the accesories. No response from Makita.


----------



## xanderzub2

hola, tengo pensado comprarme este router y quisiera consultarte algunas cosas

- se puede ajustar la altura de router bits desde arriba de la mesa o hay que sacar la herramienta, hacer el ajuste, y situarla denuevo?

- sigue con el problema de la velocidad y frenado cuando esta boca arriba?

aqui en argentina esta es "la mejor" fresadora que se consigue de este tipo, despues le siguen las industriales, me recomendarias usarla en una mesa? o crees que hay mejores opciones?

por cierto, ya se consiguen los accesorios, saludos cordiales. Xander

disculpas por el ingles, use google jaja

Hi, I have thought of buying this router and would like to consult you some things

- You can adjust the height of router bits from above the table or have to remove the tool, make the adjustment, and place it again?

- Still with the problem of speed and braking when this face-up?

Here in Argentina it is "the best" router you get from this type, then follow the industry, I recommend using it on a table? or think there are better options?

by the way, are already available accessories, best regards. Xander

apologize for the English, use google haha


----------



## lashing

No I do not reccomend for table use. You cannot adjust from the top when in table.

I no longer use it in a table. I use the Porter Cable 7518 with a lift in my table and it never leaves.

The makita is a good router but the dust collection is terrible. A very nice machine but they need to address these practical things. I find the Makita a better machine but my Triton plunge router has way more features that make it nicer to use, despite being somewhat less power and cheaper quality.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Interesting you place a large emphasis on dust collection. Both of my routers have dust collection, but I don't bother with it. Don't feel bad, most dust collection systems on routers don't work very well anyway. They are a gimmick to sell routers at this point. I would like to see more auto-locking collets (for bit changes), and self-centering base plates. These are features we could really use.

Yeah, Triton and Freud seem to have a lock on the best table routers, but we all need a good plunge router too. 
Nice review.


----------



## lashing

Actually, I found the dust shroud at a supplier and hooked up to my Festool vac …. almost all the dust is sucked away while I route.

I guess you never routed MDF or on a very regular basis. I am processing wood every day so I like to clean up as much as possible and not eat it.


----------



## pintodeluxe

No, I don't rout MDF much. I make as many cuts as possible on the router table, which has dust collection.
My Dewalt 618 plunge base has through the tube D.C., so maybe I should use that more. 
Glad to hear you found a dust shroud that works.


----------



## harry1

Having been using routers since 1974 and Makita 3600's and 3612C since 2001 plus a Triton TR001 for the past four or five years, I feel qualified to pass comment. A test that I often suggest to members of another forum who ask what router to purchase is to walk along the row of routers in the tool stores and ensure that they are all unlocked, then walk back pressing each one with the palm of one hand. Every time that I do this the Makita has the smoothest, easiest plunge. The RP2301FC is a worthy successor to the 3612C but like it's predecessor, is NOT the best router for table use, the Triton is, after all, that is what it was designed for, with above table bit change and now with above table height adjustment, spring removal in seconds plus micro height adjustment.
The new quick method of fitting template guides plus the lights also of course the fact that it takes one piece template guides which are available, at least here in Australia in sizes up to 40mm which allows the collet to pass through for greater depth of cut. When template routing having plenty of light so that the tip of the bit can be seen is important, among my my posted projects is one showing how I made an illuminated base which I have fitted on a 3600BR permantly mounted on skis. Other methods that I use are shown in these shots. The last shot shows the simple pedal operated router lifter, brilliant for fast, course adjustment and perfect for routing dowell holes.


----------



## SvenPHX

Appreciate the review. Makita must have listened, it appears this model now includes a real 1/4" collet. Also, a dust nozzle is now available as a purchased accessory, part number P-80023. It's very cheap not to include that with the router.

I have the plunge saw and guide rail system and I just purchased the router guide rail adaptor (194579-2). I intend to buy myself one of these routers, and the dust nozzle, very soon.

-Steve


----------



## ADorn123

Steve, how do you like the Makita Router Guide Rail Adaptor (194579-2)? I've been looking for a review somewhere other than Amazon, and I haven't found anything.

Thank you,

Aaron


----------

